# Heat problems on a 2012 VW CC



## bturner8859 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have a new 2012 VW CC with 2000 miles on it and the heat controls are working funny. Its not the automatic climate control model. When the car is cold in the morning, and you turn the heat control to the right for max heat, you get none(engine is warned up). You have to turn the heat control all the way to cold, and then all the way clockwise to get heat. Already been to the dealer once and they found nothing. Going back again Friday and VW is going to look at the system over the web and see what they can see. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

bturner8859 said:


> Hi,
> I have a new 2012 VW CC with 2000 miles on it and the heat controls are working funny. Its not the automatic climate control model. When the car is cold in the morning, and you turn the heat control to the right for max heat, you get none(engine is warned up). You have to turn the heat control all the way to cold, and then all the way clockwise to get heat. Already been to the dealer once and they found nothing. Going back again Friday and VW is going to look at the system over the web and see what they can see. Anyone else had this problem?


Nope


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Nope


X2


----------



## DMBAdict04 (Nov 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Nope


X3


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> Nope


x4


----------



## eldar (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I do, too, and it's very annoying... 
At first I thought it is a 'Passat thing' since my old 09 Passat Komfort also had very weak A/C all around, so it was almost given that 2012 CC Lux would have some similar quirk with A/C...
Mine is approaching 2000 mls and I am planning to mention this to my mechanic when I take it in for a regular service checkup...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

My heat does not work this way.

Sounds like a good feature for my wife though. She insists on turning the fan motor on full blast the minute she starts the car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My A/C cold air is terrible though. Functions, but barely.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

I am having the exact same problems too.


----------



## mb3807 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a 2012 cc sport which I just purchased and it does the same thing. If you keep the heat 1 or 2 clicks from maximum it works fine and then once you have heat you can put it to max and it's fine. I'm not sure but I read somewhere that when you have it in max heat mode that it may initially run from an electric auxiliary heater ( but i have not confirmed this with a vw tech). And if you have the heated seats on/heated mirrors/rear defroster, that there might be too much current drain and the air doesn't work until you move the heat control switch away from max heat which then allows it to run on heat from the heater core? I've had at least 10 new VW's and none of them have ever experienced this (not my 2006 gti, 2007 eos, 2010 gti, 2011 golf......).

My cc also has " a blinking rear defroster light" which only seems to happen when I am idling in the morning waiting for my windows to clear from ice. Who knows, maybe the alternator is weak on these cars??

Let me know what the dealer says. I can live with it as long as there's an explanation


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with my 2012 R-Line. It's irritating to make sure it's only a click off Max to get heat. Not sure what woukd cauae this to happen. I have my first inspection this Sat at the dealer. I am going to see what they say about it as well.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm, if there is an electric axillary heater then there should be no need for the controls to act this way. Without the aux heater I could see value in allowing the car to heat up as quickly as possible. Its probably splitting hairs in alot of locations, but I would guess it could be an issue in really cold climates. :shrug:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Hmmm, if there is an electric axillary heater then there should be no need for the controls to act this way. Without the aux heater I could see value in allowing the car to heat up as quickly as possible. Its probably splitting hairs in alot of locations, but I would guess it could be an issue in really cold climates. :shrug:


There is no auxilary electric heater for gasoline engines.

TDI's (MKV and newer) got the auxilary electric heater because it takes forever to warm up.... and you can let it idle for all eternity, it will never warm up (you have to drive the car to get the coolant up to temperature)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> There is no auxilary electric heater for gasoline engines.
> 
> TDI's (MKV and newer) got the auxilary electric heater because it takes forever to warm up.... and you can let it idle for all eternity, it will never warm up (you have to drive the car to get the coolant up to temperature)


Didn't think so. Thats why I phrased it the way I did. MB3807 thought so though.

It makes sense to me that the heating controls would be gimped until the car hits temp. That said, my 2011 does not do that.


----------



## bturner8859 (Jul 4, 2011)

*No heat part 2*

Well trip to dealer was a mess. VW said there was no problem. Spent half an hour talking to mechanic explaining what it was doing, but they could not duplicate it. So I left the dealership only to get five miles up the road with no heat, so back to the dealership, I didn't touch any of the heat setting so I could show the mech. They are now scratching their heads as they don't know how to fix it. At least they now know what I am talking about. Hooked up the computer, but that doesn't show anything out of the ordinary


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

bturner8859 said:


> Well trip to dealer was a mess. VW said there was no problem. Spent half an hour talking to mechanic explaining what it was doing, but they could not duplicate it. So I left the dealership only to get five miles up the road with no heat, so back to the dealership, I didn't touch any of the heat setting so I could show the mech. They are now scratching their heads as they don't know how to fix it. At least they now know what I am talking about. Hooked up the computer, but that doesn't show anything out of the ordinary



Maybe its like my temp gauge. On three separate occasions it just stopped working. Then, it starts working all by itself. There is a CC self healing powers thread. Maybe you should add this to it!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

This sounds like the sun/temp sensor (whatever it is) on the dashboard, if it is a nice sunny day you will get hardly any heat from the system. Noticed this on a drive back from DC in 2010, it was 37 outside but not a cloud in the sky, I had to put the heat on 80 or max to get anything and then it was too much heat. Granted I do have climatronic.

Try putting something over the sensor, the bump on the top middle of the dash, and you will have heat. I used to throw a magazine insert over it. I eventually took the sensor out, took it apart and installed a thin piece of material to cut down on the effects of direct sunlight. Not a problem since.


----------



## modderspot (Jan 29, 2011)

as mb3807 stated, i have the same problem, what you have to do, put the dial about 75% towards heat, and it works fine. 75% is usually good enough for me to get warm, but throughout the time the car is warming up, you might be able to get to the full 100% dial position


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine does this. 
What I've noticed however, if I spin the dial quickly to max heat right as I start the car, its as if it didn't recognize it (I'm assuming its electronic like everything else...). If I spin the dial slowly its fine. Just a fun little quirk eh? lol


----------



## epracmetcon (Jan 26, 2012)

My 2011 GTI does this, even with the coolant temp all the way to 190. I work in the service department at a VW dealer. Were trying to figure it out. Soon as we do, I will post up what we did.


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

Please.... its driving me nuts......


----------



## epracmetcon (Jan 26, 2012)

Bringing this back. VW released a TSB today regarding this for a software update. We're doing it on my GTI today.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

epracmetcon said:


> Bringing this back. VW released a TSB today regarding this for a software update. We're doing it on my GTI today.


TSB number? Pic? Details?


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

My trip to the dealer was a bust also. Said that they couldn't find anything wrong with it. Glad there is a solution. Going to try to get an appointment soon!


----------



## bturner8859 (Jul 4, 2011)

*No heat part 2*

Wondering if anyone ever found a fix to this problem. I continue to have intermittant heat. Of course when the shop looks at it it works. I leave the shop and a few miles down the road it does it again...:banghead:


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just an update. I just got back from the dealer for my 5k oil change and they said there was an update for the Climate Control after I mentioned the issue again. They did the update and so far so good. I let the car cool down, cranked the heat up to full hot, and it was nice and toasty! I'll try it out again in the morning to make sure everything is ok. So for all that are having the issue, go to your dealer and let them know. Not sure on the receipt what the update number is. Under labor and parts I have J# 2 99VW87D3 "CLIMATECONTROLUPDATE UNITS." "Incorrect software level. Performed Climate Control Software Update". Hope that helps a little. I will follow up tomorrow after the car has sat all night.


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

Worked like a champ this morning. Left it on full hot last night and when the car warmed up, the air was hot when I turned it on. I did the workflow of changing it to cold then back to hot and it was still the same temp as the beginning. Glad to mark this off the list.


----------

